# first (and very late) fishing report for 2011- 6/24/2011



## alantani (Dec 12, 2007)

first (and very late) fishing report for 2011- 6/24/2011

finally! roger and i were sitting in the garage. well, working on reels, what else? he says, "i'm going fishing on friday with a buddy of mine." i was free that day, so i told him we could take the boat. we spent all day wednesday and most of thursday going through it. friday morning we headed out to half moon bay, looking at big swells but zero wind. we had to deal with this stuff all day.










we tried one spot in deep water first and pulled up nothing. then we headed in shallow, back to the "triangle of death!"










we stuck a fairly easy limit of rockfish, two cabs and two lings. meet roger.....










here is roger's friend, boo......










and our new favorite deckhand, jonathan!










the poor guy cleaned all of these.










rough seas, no wind, cooperative fish and a great crew. very nice first trip. and nice to get away from the reels for a while.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats on the haul.


----------



## alantani (Dec 12, 2007)

forgot to add the best part. dinner at jeff's afterwards!!!!!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Alan,

Great picks and dinner too!!!! The 4th pic, is that a greenling? I'm not familiar with the species names, but I caught (and lost) a nice fish that got stuck on the base of a rock (eventually broke the line because I cannot pull it in) at the base of the foghorn at Half Moon Bay years ago. I only saw the head and only remembered the color, which was green. That was the biggest fish I've ever caught off the rockpile at HMB.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice report as always & the food looks great! Hope to get back to the west coast soon & catch some of those tasty fish again myself. Peter, I think you are referring to the lingcod. They come in brown, green, & blue & have some pretty sharp teeth.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Scot, everything seems to be some sort of cod out there. LOL!!! One of these days, we should sync our visits to see our relatives and do some fishing. Um, from land if you know what I mean. Looking at that first pic makes me feel woozy!!! LOL!!


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

Peter that sounds like a great idea to me to try to sync our visits. From land is cool with me. But I will likely go out on a boat too.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Desperado said:


> But I will likely go out on a boat too.


Of course, seeing that you're a Morningstar Boat rat, I'm sure you would. 

Alrighty then, when I'll make my next year's plan, I'll give you notice way in advance.


----------

